# If I breed



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Just a quick question, if I brred my black molly male and my silver lyre tail female will I get dalmation mollies? If not, do you know if black is the dominant strain of color between two (Like brown eyes are dominant over all other colors in human?) I know I'm weird...lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

i don't think that you would get a Dalmatian molly. - but then again i'm not sure.
To answer your questions why don't you breed them and see what offspring you get.
But get two more females for your single male. This way he won't stress out the only one.


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Will do! Thanks hun, I'm looking forward to what their babies would look like


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

No problem, have fun with it!


----------

